
JSFiddle Updates - insidethewebb
https://medium.com/jsfiddle-updates/the-lifting-cb3c9f216c2f#.msjzxdzb1
======
iLoch
One of the things that bugs me about JSFiddle is that I can't do console.log
and have it show up somewhere other than my console. Would be nice if I could
replace the HTML/CSS windows with a JS console for JS-only development.

I've just started to use Node interactive mode instead, which works fine but
doesn't let me side load scripts easily.

~~~
dflock
This might be what you're looking for:
[http://jsconsole.com/](http://jsconsole.com/)

------
drinchev
JSFiddle is much more slower than jsbin.com

Another thing is that jsbin supports live-reload editing of html & css. For
jsfiddle I have to hit RUN every time I edit HTML / CSS.

Long time ago, when I was accumulating my stack overflow reputation, I used to
do demos with jsfiddle. Back then I remembered how I switched to jsbin, which
was so much faster and has a console.log panel which makes it even superior (
not to mention it's open source ).

Anyway jsfiddle has it's place in the history and kudos for the team that
supports it.

------
erikpukinskis
I've been really digging [http://codepen.io](http://codepen.io) but I'll give
jsfiddle another shot next time I'm in the need for a scratchpad.

------
iamleppert
I'll have to say I'm not really a fan. I liked the higher contrast better,
it's easier to read monospaced font on a darker background.

At least give people a choice of light vs. dark?

------
bloggerden
Did anyone notice they changed their branding too?

I remember it spelled jsFiddle

It seems they changed it to JSFiddle

~~~
Nadya
The article uses jsFiddle while the legal disclaimer on JSFiddle reads
JSFiddle. The announcement of "The Lifting" uses JSFiddle. Meanwhile, the
documentation can't make up its mind:

    
    
        jsFiddle Documentation
    
        To file a bug in JSFiddle
    

Though it mostly uses jsFiddle.

/begin edit

The Medium post uses JSFiddle: [https://medium.com/jsfiddle-updates/the-
lifting-cb3c9f216c2f...](https://medium.com/jsfiddle-updates/the-lifting-
cb3c9f216c2f#.zaz3dlqyg)

I think it's safe to assume it has been changed to JSFiddle.

/end edit

More on topic: I'll have to see if there was anything new besides a facelift.
Personally using Codepen atm.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.whatpixel.com/jsfiddle-
redesign-2015/](http://www.whatpixel.com/jsfiddle-redesign-2015/), which
points to this.

